# Ok, is this a "real" knitting machine?



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

In grubbing around in a cabinet in my downstairs apartment, I came across a box with an Empisal Mini-Instant Knitting machine in it. Looks mint. Don't think my mom ever took it out of the box. Ok, those of you with sophisticated machines are probably laughing, but I thought it might be fun to fool around with. I found out a little about it online, including YouTube, and I know it has no dollar value, but ... in your experienced opinions, is it worth my time and effort to put together and play with? I can post a pic if you want. Even the manual and pattern book look as though they've never been opened. At least there are no electronics to go wrong!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

How are you doing with your machine? Is it working ok?


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

PS Yes, it's a "real" machine, just what we call a manual machine. You probably have push buttons on the bed to help make patterns?


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I would love to see pictures of this machine. Yes, it is a real machine I am sure. I love old machines. I have a child's toy machine hiding around here somewhere...plastic bed and plastic nearly everything on it. Wouldn't hold up to much but cute and unique.


----------



## craftsbydella (Aug 25, 2011)

I bought one of those machines. I thought it might be nice for small projects like doing Barbie doll clothes while sitting in front of the TV. You had to manually manipulate the threads to knit - much more so than the Bond which is a manual knitting machine. And it would frequently not catch all the stitches. It was much more trouble than using needles. I gave it away.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Anything that stimulates you brain, adds to your knowledge, even if it turns out to be a failure, is not a waste of time. After all, it is through the failures and experimentation that we learn what or what not to do. Let your curiosity lead you. Even if you don't like it or want to use it, you will be that much more informed after you experiment with it.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What a little treasure you have found. Watch the youtube videos and yes it's very worth the effort. Tools are easy to find which will make your hand manipulated stitch patterns easier for lace, cable and rouching patterns... How fun for you.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

I can do lace with this thing??!! That sounds like fun. I can just set it up and leave it so I can work whenever I want to. I have the luxury of all the rooms in a 2-apartment house and am working on a craft room. This may just keep me amused through the winter. I'll post a photo soon.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

JennaO said:


> I can do lace with this thing??!! That sounds like fun. I can just set it up and leave it so I can work whenever I want to. I have the luxury of all the rooms in a 2-apartment house and am working on a craft room. This may just keep me amused through the winter. I'll post a photo soon.


I'm not sure which machine you have but, you will not be able to leave it to run by itself.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, I know it's a totally manual machine but that's one of the charms ... No electronic stuff to go wrong!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

JennaO said:


> Oh, I know it's a totally manual machine but that's one of the charms ... No electronic stuff to go wrong!


It's why I like my punch card machines. When the lights go out, I can still knit.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

how many needles does it have? i would love to see what a mini machine looks like


----------



## andik (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's a YouTube video of it.....love her assistant!!







JennaO said:


> In grubbing around in a cabinet in my downstairs apartment, I came across a box with an Empisal Mini-Instant Knitting machine in it. Looks mint. Don't think my mom ever took it out of the box. Ok, those of you with sophisticated machines are probably laughing, but I thought it might be fun to fool around with. I found out a little about it online, including YouTube, and I know it has no dollar value, but ... in your experienced opinions, is it worth my time and effort to put together and play with? I can post a pic if you want. Even the manual and pattern book look as though they've never been opened. At least there are no electronics to go wrong!


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

30Knitter said:


> JennaO said:
> 
> 
> > I can do lace with this thing??!! That sounds like fun. I can just set it up and leave it so I can work whenever I want to. I have the luxury of all the rooms in a 2-apartment house and am working on a craft room. This may just keep me amused through the winter. I'll post a photo soon.
> ...


What I meant was I can set it up somewhere without having to take it down. I have the room to just leave it and work on it when I want to. I reread my post and it sounded as though I'd just turn it on like a washing machine and go do other things. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

JennaO said:


> 30Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > JennaO said:
> ...


You explained it fine, I knew immediately what you meant.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Here are pics with close ups. Everything was all packed in nicely with protective layers and all. It has 60 needles. May be a fun project over winter to use that fine yarn that I thought I'd knit - hahahahaha.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

I believe this is a mid-gauge and yes, it is a real and good knitting machine to use. It's just that it only have about 1/2 the amount of needles that a full bed knitting machine has. 

This is a portable one and you can do alot with it. Have fun!


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Entity said:


> I believe this is a mid-gauge and yes, it is a real and good knitting machine to use. It's just that it only have about 1/2 the amount of needles that a full bed knitting machine has.
> 
> This is a portable one and you can do alot with it. Have fun!


It's described as Empisal Mini-knitter and certainly would make a nice- sized scarf. As I mentioned, even the books are in perfect condition. Woo hoo!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

andik said:


> Here's a YouTube video of it.....love her assistant!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of intarsia knitting, it's almost the same technique.


----------



## Finsk Flicka (Jan 25, 2011)

brinawitch said:


> how many needles does it have? i would love to see what a mini machine looks like


 :lol: ... :lol: I LOVE ! ! Your Location.


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

There are knitting machines and then there are knitting frames which are all manual mock machines. My first one back in 1967 was the Knittax that came from Germany but the man from Knitking in Los Angeles CA drove all around the country demonstrating in people homes and I was ever so fascinated! I instantly ordered one and came to my parents house where we were living the day my son was born. My husband and father opened it up and both were using the home instruction manual while I was in the hospital for a few days. It was the beginning of a journey for many years to come as I opened a home based business once we moved into our own home. I have a deep appreciation for hand knitting and continue to do garter stitch in heavier yarns by hand but otherwise my knitting comes off the machines which I own several of right now but my husband made me a wooden case for the original Knittax from Germany and it brings wonderful memories of people I met at machine knitting club in Pittsburgh, traveling to classes all over the US and Canada sometimes with Machine Knitting Newsand Views publisher Alles Hutchinson who became my best friend, mentor and traveling companion. So it has litterally been an art form that has that has taken me on a journey in life and continues to do so! 
I love and respect some of the advice and comments here for u and all were correct and leading u in a good direction. ENJOY! 
If U can get a hold of a book that was written a while ago called "HAND MANIPULATED STITCHES" it will be a wealth of knowledge for u. check out Amazon.com or somewhere online that sells books. I have one here somewhere but not another one available. Check ebay in case someone is getting rid of their equipment and manuals. 
I, too, have a plastic, in the round knitting machine I bought years ago with a little crank on the side. Kept it and now I laugh because good ole Martha Stewart is on the band wagon and selling manual round and straight knitting frames. Smart cooky she is!


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you for your encouragement. I really appreciate it. Almost can't wait for winter so I can use this machine. And thanks for the tip on the book I'll be looking for it..


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

sounds like a fun project for these winter months...I love my machine and have others to learn this winter too...fun times ahead!!


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

hello, Do you still have this machines manuals? If so could you scan them by taking pictures of each page and loading them here. Thank you very much.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

It has been many years since I first posted about my little knitting machine (which I thought was a good way to use fine yarn). I never did use it and was surprised to see a response. Shortly after posting I became quite ill, and have remained so, though for a different reason. I did, though, manage to keep working full time. I have finally had enough. I am going to be retired in a very short time and have many new plans, including actually using this machine.

Does anyone still need the booklets? I assume they can be found online somewhere. But I'll be willing to try. I don't have a functioning scanner at home right now, but there is one at work and I can still get to it for a few days. May do it anyway ... just in case.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

JennaO said:


> Does anyone still need the booklets? I assume they can be found online somewhere. But I'll be willing to try. I don't have a functioning scanner at home right now, but there is one at work and I can still get to it for a few days. May do it anyway ... just in case.


If you can scan the manual/booklets, would you please send a copy to John at http://machineknittingetc.com ? He shares/posts manuals & other publications for all of us to use on that website. If you agree, select the "upload" on the top right side of the website and follow the procedure. Once he posts it, you can link the download here for anyone that need it. Thanks.

Btw, hope you retire soon, get well and have fun with that knitting machine.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

hello yes evennif you can just take pictures of each page. I now it is a lot that would be a huge blessing your way. happy retirement soon make sure you keep up a net work of friends because after a month of doing everything time in a day seems long. thank you very much.


----------



## Blackler7 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi

I have just been given one of these little gems and am now super excited to use it BUT unfortunately it does not have any manuals with it.

Please could you send me the copies of the two booklets to [email protected]

I would really appreciate all the help i can get with this as i have never knitted on a machine before

Regards
Tracey


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I think you have a little treasure there! I hope you have a lot of fun with it!


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

JennaO said:


> In grubbing around in a cabinet in my downstairs apartment, I came across a box with an Empisal Mini-Instant Knitting machine in it. Looks mint. Don't think my mom ever took it out of the box. Ok, those of you with sophisticated machines are probably laughing, but I thought it might be fun to fool around with. I found out a little about it online, including YouTube, and I know it has no dollar value, but ... in your experienced opinions, is it worth my time and effort to put together and play with? I can post a pic if you want. Even the manual and pattern book look as though they've never been opened. At least there are no electronics to go wrong!


 Looks like a great little machine to do intarsia on: perhaps mittens, scarves, or the like. Saw the demo on You Tube that a later poster mentioned.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

What a wonderful find! A great little machine to introduce machine knitting to the 'young ones'.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

If you can, get two manuals,then you can pull one apart for copying and laminating the pages you need to refer to most often, and hang them near your machimpne. The manuals are fairly cheap compared to anything else you use with your machine.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

It looks fantastic. I want one.


----------



## grubbjoann (Jun 1, 2015)

Anyone have the manuals for the Empisal Mini? I would really appreciate a copy [email protected]


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Have you looked on machineknittingetc.com for a manual. They list a lot of Empisals. If you have the model number it would probably be easier to narrow it down.


----------

